# My precious little Sheba



## Gracie's Mom (Dec 16, 2003)

I don't know how much more my heart can take, many of you know I was bringing a disable kitten name Sheba into my heart and home, loosing Gracie left a huge hole in my heart and I just wanted to give a cat a home that needed me as bad as I needed it. Sadly Sheba's birth defects where more serious then we originally thought, and despite every effort on her behalf over her short little life, little Sheba left me early this afternoon. 

Goodbye my little princess, you where here such a short time. You will never suffer again, and will be free to enjoy the great beyond my luckly little baby! You've left a big whole for such a tiny one!!!! You taught me alot in the short time I knew you, now my arms just ache to hold your tiny little figure again!


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

I'm so sorry to hear this, but I know you made her life more enjoyable than it otherwise would have been. You certainly had a big heart to take in a cat with so many difficulties, and I'm sure her short life was made better for it.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry about Sheba. I don't think anyone else would have taken her. She may have had a short life with you, but what a very loving one she had. :angel


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Dec 16, 2003)

Thank you guys! I know you're right, nobody else would have taken Sheba. I brought her home when she was only 3 weeks because her mom pushed her away and stopped caring for her. I knew that wasn't a good sign with her obvious problems, but I had hoped for a miracle that she would survive!!! She wasn't even 2 months yet


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm so sorry about Sheba  . I'm glad she had someone to take care of her as you.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm sure you made her short life a happy one. She's in the arms of angels now. God bless.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hugs! RIP sweet baby!


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Awwww... poor baby Sheba. You gave her more in her short time than some could ask for in a life's time... bless you. RIP sweet Sheba...


----------

